# deals on beer (off-licence) Dublin?



## oysterman (24 Jul 2006)

Against my better judgment I'm hosting a (significant zero) birthday party this week....

Anybody know of any good deals at the moment on bottles (not cans) of premium beer (Budweiser, Carlsberg etc.) in the Dublin area at the moment?

I'm living in Dublin 14 but would travel for the right price....


----------



## doberden (24 Jul 2006)

superquinn are selling budweiser for 1.76 a can.  But if I were you I'd go the cheap route and buy boxes of miller.  24 bottles for 24 euro.... not bad!


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jul 2006)

How about a trip to Newry?


----------



## Protocol (24 Jul 2006)

I would suggest that Budweiser and Carlsberg are not "premium beers". They may be marketed and advertised as such, but there are many superior products to be sampled.

Look for *Warsteiner* in Tesco or Dunnes. It's said to be the biggest selling beer in Germany. I got 24*33cl bottles for 24 euro or less recently. I think it's lovely, and many of my friends agree.

If you like wheat beers, then Tesco have 1 euro off a 4-pack of 33cl bottles of *Hoegaarden*, down to 6.99. Another superb beer.

Otherwise, you can't go wrong with *Erdinger*, though it's not cheap.

There are loads of special offers on 33cl bottles in most supermarkets, e.g. Stella Artois, Rolling Rock, Holsten, Miller, etc. Most are about 1 euro a bottle.


----------



## Murt10 (24 Jul 2006)

Lidl (in Blakestown) have Becks @E1.79 per 500 cc tin.


----------



## heather (24 Jul 2006)

20 bottles of rolling rock for €17, you cant go wrong, its lovely stuff, most molloys have it in stock


----------



## michaelm (24 Jul 2006)

Dunnes were doing a box of 24x33cl bottles of Miller for €19.99 recently.  Hard to beat Miller at that price.


----------



## Eanair (24 Jul 2006)

O'Briens were selling 24x33cl bottles of Stella Artois for €19.99 as well.


----------



## RJR (24 Jul 2006)

Hi,

Molloys in clonsilla have bottles of Heineken for €1.30 or €1.35 each I can't remember which exact price but I did think it was cheap...

Enjoy the party


----------



## Mister H (24 Jul 2006)

If you're not fussy about what brand you drink, Molloys usually have a good range of perfectly drinkable eastern European beers for cheap. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest127 (24 Jul 2006)

aldi german beer at 4.99 for 6 bottles ( 5% 33cl) is good.you can print coupons at pigsback ( €1 off 6 cans of beamish or €1.50 off eight cans guinness) says you can only print once but you can set the printer to print as many copies as you want before printing. I do that anyway.


----------



## oysterman (25 Jul 2006)

Thanks to all for the above advice. Regarding Protocol's (and others') point about there being premium beers other than Bud etc., I agree.....I guess I was just trying to say that I don't want an evening of Dutch Gold and related horrors.

I'm off shopping tomorrow, armed with all your excellent tips - many thanks again.


----------



## MB05 (25 Jul 2006)

Dunnes have 24 330ml bottles of Budweiser for €26.99.


----------



## adm1 (27 Jul 2006)

At at party recently and everyone was drinking Okocim, polish beer - it went down very well ,  its very nice, and i've been buying it since also think one called zywiec is good as well - but i prefer okocim.  Also like leffe - but you can only drink a limited about of that 

Personally I can't stand budweiser , but its all a matter of taste i guess


----------



## MB05 (28 Jul 2006)

Dunnes have reduced the 24 bottles of Budweiser to 23.99 now.


----------



## finbar (28 Jul 2006)

*24 Budweiser bottles 23.99*

Tesco are selling a 24 box of 330 cl budweiser bottles for 23.99 got a box today.Just to let you know


----------



## purplealien (29 Jul 2006)

*Re: 24 Budweiser bottles 23.99*

Thanks finbar - should go down well - i'm off to stock up because they hardly ever have deals on budweiser, it's always miller and the likes!


----------

